# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Petro Luarasi

## petrol

*Petro Luarasi 
Pema tek pragu i Udhës së Arbërit* 

_Kjo pemë -cung   tek pragu i Udhës së Arbërit  dëshmon ndodhi   tragjikomike, qëndresë   e  bujari._ 

  Udha e Arbërit
Në  pesë dekada jetë   kam  udhëtuar  vetëm një  herë  përgjatë gjithë  udhës së vështirë të  Arbërit (me termin zyrtar  Rruga  e Dibrës) e cila ndër mendjet e begata rrezaton vlera  madhore historike, kulturore  e strategjike, që nga periudha e lashtë romake. 
Por pragu i rrugës, të cilin e njoh mirë,  më çel dhjetra  kujtime:  rendje mes tufës  vocërrake për tek fusha e Medresesë, marshime kacavjerrëse rinore për tek maja e malit të Dajtit, betejën e gurëve me  puçistët tek Shkolla e Bashkuar, ca fantazma surretërish sypërgjakur majë  tankesh në atë vitin e nxirrë  të 97-tës apo   ndarje të përjetëshme nga shokë, miq e farefis tek gropat e qoftëlargut.  
Si shumëkush kam ëndërruar  atë që thuhet se  do të  bëhet  realitet: Rruga e Arbrit e përfshirë në planet rinovuese të  qeverisë shqiptare  do të  përmirësojë e shkurtojë  deri në vitin 2013 rrugëtimin nga Tirana për  në lindje  të trevave arbërore,  madje,  siç thuhet,  mund të shdërrohet në koridorin më të rëndësishëm   që lidh Tiranën, Dibrën, Shkupin , Sofjen, etj. Le të përfytyrojmë udhëtimin e  mrekullueshëm  nga  sheshi "Skënderbej" nëpër  urën e Brarit për tek shkalla e Tujanit, mes kanioneve mahnitëse të malit të Dajtit,  luginat e Shpalit, Murrizës, tunelin  e Urën e Vashës mbi lumin e Matit, luginën e Planit të Bardhë dhe tunelin e Qafës së Buallit, fushën e Gjoricës deri tutje në Dibër të Madhe. 
O treva të bekuara arbërore që aq madhërishëm  ju ka qëndisur Natyra, më në fund shqiptari  do të mund tju sodisë  me komoditet e vitit të  13-të  të shekullit XXI! Vërtet do ta arrijmë këtë mrekulli?

Pema fillikate
Që në moshën njomëzake pemët ma kanë rrëmbyer zemrën dhe ngatërruar  mendjen:  me simbolikat që më përfaqnin apo  me proceset e ndërlikuara  të   ndërthurjes  së  elementeve më jetësorë (oksigjenit, ujit, dritës). Ndër rrugëtime kam  fiksuar shembëlltyra të shumëllojshme  rrënjësh, trungjesh, degëzash, me të bukurat lule.  
Edhe  tek  pragu i Udhës së Arbërit kujtesa më ka pozuar  një varg pemësh panje,  të cilat  syri   mi   ka  parë të mbilleshin  si   fidane dekorative  teksa fantazia i përfytyronte  të lartonin dita-ditës  trungun   e hijshëm degëgjerë  duke  gjelbëruar  përgjatë rrugës  shpirtrat njerëzore. 
Gjymtyrët e atyre  pemëve  në përfytyrimin tim zbërthenin elementë të Arbërit, i doja,   i himnizoja, i adhuroja me rrënjë, trung, degë e  gjethe (ndonëse natyra nuk  u çelte lule)
 Rrënjët ua përfytyroja si  trashëgimitë historike, kulturore e arsimore; trungun si  trim legjendar,  rilindas martir a  dëshmor antifashist, degëzat si  bashkëkohës të përkushtuar atdhetarë, intelektualë, politikanë   dhe ah,  sa keq që u mungonin lulet: kontributet  e tyre për kombin!
Përkundër imagjinatës  fluturake,  me dhimbje   shihja  vargun e viteve të vegjetimit të atyre   të ashtuquajturave   pemë dekorative,  tek deformoheshin gjithnjë e më keq,   pa kujdesin  njerëzor. Në    monotoninë e mjerimit   më  shprehnin, secila në mënyrën e vet, gjendje e  ndjesi melankolike, por edhe kurajo e vendosmëri për  mbijetesë.     
Një ditë të vrenjtur pranvere, e diel votimi, relativisht e qetë përkundër  zhurmimit  marramendës  elektoral,  shikova  një tablo krejt ndryshe. Ballas  pragut të Udhës së  Arbrit,  banderolat e flamujt partiakë,   harxhe milionëshe të popullit,  garonin të mbulonin malin e Dajtit e të errësonin dritën  e diellit. Në të majtë,  tek një  shtëpi  suvarrjepur varej  buzagaz  posteri i stërmadh i   politikanit republikan që qari me qederin e lidhi pas Gërdecit. Djathtas rrugës,  trungjet, çuditshëm, si iriqi gjembat, kishin nxjerrë degët si ushta,  ku për gazep  kacavirreshin  gjithfarë hedhurinash: lecka, copra gazetash, shirita, flamuj e postera partish,  tullumbacë të shpuar e lule artificiale, madje edhe  të brendëshme. Në nxitim e sipër  nuk  pata mundësi ta fiksoj  në foto maskaradën  tragjikomike. Kur e pata ngenë, qe vonë, banderolat e flamujt qenë hequr, degët e pemëve qenë krasitur,   edhe  trungjet me gjithë rrënjë. 
U akuzuan gojëliqtë  që përflasin  politikën  se  ndëshkoi pemët  për të  zhdukur gjurmët.  Sido të jetë  shkaku, pasojat kanë mbetur deri më sot.  Kanë rrjedhur   vite, janë  derdhur  lumenj premtimesh  për oazet e gjelbëra  nga politikanë, donatorë e ambjentalistë,  por tek  kreu i  Udhës  së Arbërit  vegjeton vetëm  një cung peme,  sfidante e pamposhtur e  shkretimit. 
Kjo pemë- cung, kreaturë e degjenerimit   njerëzor  dhe deformimit  genetik  (shkurtabiqe  e kërrrusur gunga-gunga,  e  rrjepur nga koha e vandalizmi,  me zgavra të kalbëzuara e  boshllëk pa palcë ) është monument i    madhërishëm në brendinë   e saj:  dëshmitare  fillikate  ndodhish tragjikomike dhe simbol  qëndrese   e  bujarie. Ndonëse   i lëkundet trungu i stërlodhur, ka uri e etje,  por deri në grahmën e fundit të mbijetesës i ushqen   degëzat me  gjethe ( tok me lëmyshqet  parazitarë).
 Teksa  po  kallja    kujtime ëndërrash  shpresëkota dhe  pemësh  simbolike,  më kapi veshi  një psherëtimë  përkarshi :  Ndë u rrëzoftë ky cungu i kalbur ku dreqin  ta vë  antenën e televizorit?!
Ky zë i kobshëm i skëterrës  zgjoi mendjen dhe  ndezi genin  arbëror të paraardhësit  martir:  Edhe 99 herë të rrëzohemi, përsëri duhet të ngrihemi!. 
Tashmë, karshi cungut gjendet   një fidan i njomë  që  nuk do  të keqpërdoret më si antenë politikqenërish por si  simboli i Udhës  ngadhnjimtare të Arbërit

----------


## petrol

*Petro Luarasi*

Gëzuar!
Gëzuar, e dashur, gëzuar!
          Për ty dhe  për mua
                     Gjithë atyre që shprehin: “Të dua!”
                                      Engjëjve  të dashuruar qiejve të amshuar
                                                                                       Gëzuar!

----------


## petrol

*Petro Luarasi * 
*Na bashkoi përkujtimi  i Hirësisë së tij,  Theofan Stilian Nolit*

Theofan Stilian Noli (6.1. 1882  13. 3. 1965) kryeministër i Shqipërisë për disa muaj, themelues i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, veprimtar demokrat,   dijetar, poet, përkthyes e historian, përfaqëson një nga personalitetet më të shquara të kombit shqiptar.
Të përmallur për kujtimin e tij,  një grup besimtarësh ortodoksë  kërkuan që të mbahej një meshë në katedralen e apostujve Pavël  dhe Shën Asti në Durrës. Episkopi Nikolla e pranoi kërkesën  dhe mesha u mbajt në datën 13 mars, paradite, me një pjesëmarrje të gjerë atdhetarësh shqiptarë, besimtarë të të gjitha feve, të ardhur nga Tirana, Elbasani, Korça e Shkodra, me intelektualë të qytetit të Durrësit, përfaqësues të shoqatave, etj  Merrnin pjesë Episkop Nikolla, Arkimandrit Kozma Prifti, Atë Spiro Tola, Atë Spiro Qosja, Atë Asti Beshiri, etj. 
Të pranishmit  u ftuan edhe në një takim miqësor ku foli Episkopi Nikolla me hierarkë të tjerë të katedrales , disa nga pjesëmarrësit  si dhe u recituan disa poezi të imzot Nolit.  Mesha dhe takimi u përshkruan nga një nderim e mirënjohje e thellë ndaj veprës së tij të paharrueshme, jo vetën për kishën ortodokse autoqefale shqiptare, por edhe mbarë  kombit shqiptar. Pjesëmarrësit  ndjeheshin të kënaqur që pas kaq  kohësh u realizua në Katedrale   një përshpirtje për këtë personalitet të shquar. Më pas  përfaqësues të kishës ortodokse dhe të pranishmit shkuan të shohin  mbetjet  e kishës së  Shën Spiridonit si dhe biseduan mbi rrezikun e shembjes që i kanoset selisë së dikurshme të Mitropolisë.
Theksoj  që u ndjeva i mjerë  përpara rrënojave të Kishës Legjendare, portikut  të mykur  dhe portës së kalbur, në atë vend të bekuar ku ka meshuar për pesë vjet edhe Fan S.Noli.  Madje atje nuk kishte as edhe një pllakë për bë ( dikush na sqaroi se ajo qe vendosur andej nga bulevardi, ku syri nuk të kapte asnjë dëshmi trashëgimie historike?!) Me këtë rast një përfaqësues i kishës ortodokse, me pikëllim na sqaroi  se punët qenë  edhe më keq, pasi vetë selia qendrore, në krah të gërmadhave të  kishës , ku dikur  jetonte e punonte Kryepeshkopi i Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, hirësia e tij Fan Noli, po shtegtonte mbi  gjurmët e simotrës më të vogël. Ky thesar  fetar e historik  na zotërohej nga dy familje hallexhinjsh të cilat shteti, nuk paskish qenë  në gjendje tiu gjente tjetër banesë  qoftë edhe për hir të ligjit për mbrojtjen e  vlerave të tilla madhore. Mu kujtuan histori të ngjashme objektesh të çmuara të rrënuara në përpjekjen e dëshpëruar  që të ndryshojë  diçka për më mirë.
Edhe një tjetër dëshmi  tronditese:  Në vitin 1965, dy vjet pas ndarjes nga jeta të Fan S.Nolit, erdhi në Shqipëri zëvendësi i tij At Artur Liolini i shoqëruar nga klerikë të tjerë. Ai i deklaroi  popullit  e qeverisë shqiptare se Fan Noli ia kishte lënë si amanet që kishën e Shën Spiridonit në Durrës  ta mirëmbanin  e ta rregullonin  mirë. Nuk kaluan as dy vjet dhe qeveria ia vuri kazmën. Tashmë në demokraci  në ish-oborrin e kishës famëmadhe  ndrit krenare një  ndërtesë moderne që nxjerr më në pah  rrënojat e nxirrosura të  memorjes sonë historike  dhe skamjen e ndërgjegjes sonë kombëtare!
Gjithsesi u  kënaqa pa masë nga ky aktivitet përkujtimor : Hiresia e tij  Fan S.Nolit, edhe pse i vdekur, na bashkoi pa dallim feje ne  nipër  e pasardhës atdhetarësh  të shquara ku përmend  si shembull  z.Gjon Kaçorri , z.Ali Korça, z.Perikli Jorgoni, me të cilët kam dalë në fotografi. Ne ndjemë një gëzim akoma më të madh sepse    me hierarkët ortodokse shqiptare, në ambjentin e  Katedrales se apostujve Pavël  dhe Shën Asti në Durrës,    u bashkuam  natyrshëm rreth flamurit tonë kombëtar. U ndamë nga njëri-tjetri me urimin që të takohemi përsëri me ngjarje të gëzueshme dhe arritje më të mëdha.

Foto1.  Takimi i pjesëmarrësve
Foto 2. Të bashkuar  rreth  flamurit kombëtar
Foto 3. Unitet brezash atdhetarë pa dallim feje: 
Petro Luarasi, Ali Korça, Gjon Kaçorri dhe Perikli Jorgoni

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## petrol

*Petro Luarasi

Martiri i Demokracisë dhe Lavirja plakë  
*

_(Kush nuk do të dëshironte të varte në gjoks nishanin dhe të nderohej si  Martir i Demokracisë? Përmendet Një që e  refuzoi.)_

 Familjet Luarasi dhe  Butka kanë  lidhje miqësore tre breznish të farkëtuara me sakrifica dhe përkushtime atdhetar. Ndaj kur takohem me Dragushin e Uranin, kryesisht në aktivitete me tematikë historike, nuk mund të mos përmendim paraardhësit tanë idealistë dhe veprat e tyre madhore atdhetare të cilat na frymëzojnë të flasim dhe veprojmë  pa dorashka. Në  muajin gusht të vitit 2011  rastisi të  bisedoj më gjatë me historianin Uran Butka  teksa  udhëtonim  së bashku  me çiftin e nderuar   Perikli e Elida Jorgoni për në Korçë ku do të zhvilloheshin   disa aktivitete në nderim të martirëve Papa Kristo Negovani e Petro Nini Luarasi. Në bisedë e sipër  diskutuam  mbi padrejtësitë  dhe  krimet  e kryera në sistemin  e shkuar, përgjegjësitë  e  diktatorit e klanit të tij,  historikun dhe  idealet e lëvizjes  studentore si dhe mbi spekulimet e tjetërsimet që i bëhen historisë bashkëkohore nga klane të caktuara. 
Si një shembull heroizmi dhe vendosjes së drejtësisë Uran Butka më përmendi rastin e  ndihmësit  të  tij Fatmir Merkoci, i plagosur në ditën e rrëzimit të përmendores së Enver Hoxhës. Ai  ishte lënë në harresë, por  mbas këmbënguljes,  së fundmi, qe dekoruar nga Presidenti Bamir Topi me medaljen Martir i Demokracisë ,që  e kishte rrefuzuar gjatë  ceremonisë për dy arësye madhore : ndër të dekoruarit kishte parë njerëz anonimë  që nuk e meritonin dekorimin dhe si një protestë përse  nuk i hiqej titulli Hero i Popullit diktatorit. Vetë Fatmir Merkoci ka shkruar:  Një vit para ishin bërë disa dekorime të disa personave anonimë që nuk kishin qenë fare, që kishim marrë tituj edhe Shqiponja e artë. Pasi pati shumë reagime nga njerëz me kurajë, të cilët  thonin që i vetmi person që është vrarë atë ditë nuk dekorohet, presidenti më dekoroi edhe mua... Aty pashë njerëz që nuk i njihja dhe më hipi një irritim akoma dhe më i madh. Pasi dekoroi kameramanë dhe gazetarë, presidenti më thirri edhe mua:
-Zoti Merkoçi nderohet me dekoraten Pishtar i demokracisë
- Faleminderit, ia ktheva. Nuk kam asgjë personale me ty, por dy llafe do ti them: Ne si popull jemi distancuar nga Enver Hoxha, ditën që kemi hedhur bustin, ndërsa politika nuk ka patur kurajon civile dhe morale për të mos u distancuar. Për sa kohë që Enver Hoxha mban titullin Hero i Popullit nuk mund ta marr këtë dekoratë. Kur ju si politikë tia hiqni këtë titull Enver Hoxhës, unë mund ta marr këtë dekoratë. Në vijim sqaron se Presidenti e mirëkuptoi shqetësimin e tij.
Unë  e njihja prej kohësh Fatmir Markoçi,  ia kam  vlerësuar kontributin në lëvizjen demokratike dhe, meqë  e kisha parë me sytë e mi  sesi u plagos nga rrahjet e policëve  ( por jo nga ndonjë plumb, sikurse thotë)  e kam  përmendur i pari, si shembull,   heroizmin e tij,  në një artikull të gjatë me përshkrime   reale të ngjarjes. Në artikull botova edhe disa foto, përfshi edhe atë  kur turma po e mbante në krahë në gjendje të fikti. Në disa  biseda me Fatmir Markoçin, por  edhe me  mikun tim të vjetër, ish të dënuarin politik z.Saimir Maloku, shpikësin e famshëm të kanaçes çudibërëse,  u kisha  shprehur  rezervat e mia mbi  mënyrën se si  po manipulohej historia dhe anashkaloheshin  disa veprimtarë të mirëfilltë,  ndërkohë që disa anonimë  shquheshin me  deklarata e përshkrime qesharake  të porositura  dhe të publikuara nën tituj sensacionalë.  Unë   u  gëzova  dhe i  urova për  dekorimin që iu bë Saimir Malokut e ndonjë  tjetri që e meritonte, mbi të gjitha për Fatmir Markoçin,  pasi  me këto vlerësime  shtetërore nderoheshin edhe veprimtarët e tjerë të ngjarjes madhore. 
Uran Butka tha se e kishte lexuar prej kohësh artikullin tim, e kishte pëlqyer dhe i ishte referuar në një shkrim të tij, madje kishte diskutuar  edhe për mua por nuk dihej përse më  ishte anashkaluar veprimtaria dhe dekorimi.
Ia shpjegova kleçkat se, sipas mendjes sime, krahas disa shkaqeve  subjektive qeshë vetë  inaktiv: 
- Dekorohet  një   person  propagandues aktiv, që siguron  shkesë, apo akoma  më mirë përkrahje kolektive (këto unë nuk i paskisha patur as nga  Saimir Maloku  me shokë, as nga Fatmir Markoçi)  
- Ngjarjet  e faktet e përshkruara nga unë  si veprimtar e dëshmitar okular, ndoshta qenë  modeste, në krahasim   me heronjtë  e dalluar: Për pjesëmarrjen aktive, kurajon dhe guximin qytetar të treguar në Lëvizjen Demokratike të viteve 90-të, për përmbysjen e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri  apo 
 Për kontribut dhe profesionalizëm në dokumentimin e ngjarjeve të mëdha të transformimeve demokratike, nëpërmjet, fotografisë  si dëshmi të historisë kombëtare; (Presidenti Topi dekoron personalitete të ndryshme me kontribut të veçantë në rrëzimin e simboleve të komunizmit ,  5 prill 2011)
- Tek   artikulli im shfaqeshin edhe  pikëpamje kundërevolucionare e  oportuniste. tek lënda e publikuar  ishin futur  edhe  duart   ca nga gazetarja ( që shkrimin  ma transformoi në intervistë për të ma përdorur materialin si koment për vete), ca nga kryeredaktori i  gazetës  (me krasitje apo  perifrazime gabim).  Kjo shihet  edhe tek kontradikta mes  kryetitullit dhe përmbajtjes. 
Jo më të qe botuar edhe  fjalia  përmbyllëse: Me kalljen e statujës së Hoxhës, lavirja  plakë  nusërohej virgjëreshë  duke ia  lënë Demokracisë  pjellën (dob...) në derë. ( Gazetarja më tha se   shefi dashamirës  e  qethi  për hir të  kokave tona, por ja që mua edhe sot nuk më mbushet qypi)
Kisha edhe të tjera mëkate: p.sh. nuk e  dija që disa synonin  thela  nga kaposhi im dhe i Niko Qakos, tash qytetat kanadez (edhe i famshmi   Blendi Fevziu pretendon  se kinse ai i paskish lajmëruar studentët grevistë për hedhjen e bustit,  por harron të sqarojë  se  ku  e gjeti motorrin Vespa xhanëm se kështu dëshmohej  nga studentët e  pranishëm të kishin ardhur dy lajmësit më të  parë direkt e nga sheshi i betejës Skënderbej) Unë ndjehem i qetë me dëshminë time objektive  tani që  janë publikuar disa fakte  të panjohura mbi  rrethanat e rrëzimi të  monumentit të diktatorit, ( p.sh. se në mëngjesin e 20 shkurtit 1991 u lajmëruan kameramanët e TVSH për të qenë prezentë e vigjilentë për filmime në pikat e caktuara apo  këshillat gjakftohta të Ramiz Alisë për  forcat e rendit).Kushdo mund të bëjë  analizat përkatëse, po të dojë edhe duke i krahasuar me artikullin tim dhe pasojat  të cilat po i ndjejmë në kurriz tash njëzet e kusur vjet.  
Për shumë arësye kam qenë e jam  kundër çdo lloj diktature e sundimtarësh  absolutë, isha pjesëtar i ndërgjegjshëm i protestës dhe i rrëzimit të monumentit , i gatshëm të sakrifikoja deri në vdekje për idealet demokratike,  u bashkova dhe qëndrova deri në fund  me grupin prej gati 30 vetash në përleshje me policët  dhe u  gëzova pa masë që u hoq ai simbol  faraoni gjakatar   nga sheshi i heroit kombëtar  Skënderbej.  Por edhe  i gëzohem  fatit, që menjëherë pas rrëzimit të statujës u nisa  me motor Vespa së bashku me pedagogun tim Niko Qako për tek studentët  dhe nuk qeshë pjesëtar i  masakrës  që iu bë  jo diktatorit  kriminel, por një vepre arti prej bronxi,   i cili   gjithsesi  kryesoi dhe u njësua  me   këtë popull  për 40 vjet. Me aktin  ndaj  statujës së ish-kapos  të saj ( zot shyqyr jo  të kockave të tij  në varr)  lavirja diktaturë manipuloi e  damkosi  Demokracinë Popullore duke i bërë   një shërbim të madh armiqve të kombit tonë.   Por gjene mirë që nuk u lejua të  pëlciste  lufta civile që më 21.2.1991 ( për këtë  ka një meritë të padiskutueshme Neritan Ceka e bebushi i tij Redon) se nuk dihet pastaj se cili shqiptar do të mbijetonte për të vijuar  kronikën e ngjarjeve.
Vendosa ti publikoj këto mbresa   bisede me historianin  Uran Butka  pasi lexova  intervistën e Fatmir Markoçit të botuar  tek Shqiptarja.com  dhe artikullin e  Fritz Radovanit  Ka bre burra... ka! Me këtë rast  po u rikujtoj edhe shkrimin tim intervistë.    

*
Petro S. Luarasi: Si e rrëzuam monumentin e diktatorit* 

_Petro Luarasi, dëshmitar okular në ngjarjen e 20 shkurtit 1991 rrëfen se çfarë ndodhi atë ditë, si u rrëzua monumenti i Enver Hoxhës, si e dha lajmin e rrëzimit të diktatorit në Qytetin Studenti duke brohoritur: e hodhëm qelbësirën. Plagosja e Fatmir Mekoçit i cili kishte hipur në bazamentin e monumentit e guxoi të shpaloste flamurin pa yll dhe të gjitha dyshimet për ato që ndodhën_

B. Budini:  (Petro Luarasi) Thotë se u bashkua me lëvizjen demokratike popullore për shkak të genit të paraardhësve idealistë dhe bindjes personale për të kontribuar me sa mundej për shkatërrimin e diktaturës. Dhe u gjend në zemër të ngjarjeve për të cilat ka vendosur të flasë, pasi është i zhgënjyer nga disa rrëfime të njerëzve e kinse dëshmitarësh që kanë qenë shumë larg ngjarjes dhe që megjithatë guxojnë të flasin për të. Ndërsa ai vetë është gjendur në shesh dhe tregon gjithçka, që nga fillim i protestës e deri tek shembja e monumentit. Historia e rrëzimit të monumentit u parapri nga zhvillime të tjera që nisën me kërkesat ekonomike të studentëve të ILB-Kamzë, protesta e të cilëve u ndihmua edhe nga dorëheqja e rektorit. Më 7 shkurt filluan një protestë më të organizuar edhe studentët e Universitetit të Tiranës të cilët krahas të tjerave këmbëngulnin që universitetit ti hiqej emri i diktatorit. Po ashtu të shfuqizohej dekreti i 30 janarit 1990 Për mbrojtjen e monumenteve e figurave historike. Nga dita në ditë, krahas propagandës e represionit të diktaturës, rritej frymëzimi dhe solidariteti popullor me studentët. Ndërkohë që urdhërohej mbyllja e universiteteve dhe policia filloi të zbrazë konviktet, u vendos nga komisioni studentor fillimi i një greve urie. Ajo nisi në mesditën e 18 shkurtit kur mbi 700 studentë e pedagogë me në krye studentin e anglishtes, Shinasi Rama, puthën flamurin e u futën në kinoklubin Studenti për fitore ose vdekje. Ndërsa më 20 shkurt ndodhi akti më domethënës, rrëzimi i monumentit të diktatorit dhe kësisoj i vetë diktaturës, për të cilin rrëfen personazhi ynë, Petro Luarasi, dëshmitar në vendngjarje.

_Çfarë kujtoni nga ngjarja e 20 shkurtit të vitit 1991 ku keni marrë pjesë edhe vetë?_

Nuk jam dakord me shumë nga ato që janë thënë nëpër emisione televizive Opinion: lavazh truri e zemre ku gëlojnë kompetentët me rrëfime për datën e bekuar 20 shkurt 1991 e përmbysjen e simbolit të diktaturës. Një kryetar partie i djathtë shpreh me frymë moderatore ngjarjen që e kishte ndjekur nga shkallët e Pallatit të Kulturës, një opinionist komenton vëzhgimet e rralla me teleskop nga mali i Dajtit e burgu i Qafë-Barit, një shkrimtar përshkruan me përmallim emocionet mbresëlënëse nga alpet zvicerane, teksa kishte dëgjuar nga mediat ndërkombëtare lajmin e bujshëm. Këto historiçka, pa asnjë personazh për be, mi ngurtësojnë emocionet e ma shpërfytyrojnë keqas ngjarjen fatlume. Ia vlen që disa vëzhgime personale, ndryshe, ti shpalosen lexuesit të nderuar.

_Pikërisht, çfarë kujtoni ju konkretisht nga kjo ngjarje? Cila është e vërteta juaj, ajo që ju patë të ndodhte para syve tuaj?_

Dita e 20 shkurtit zbardhi disi e veçantë. Pas një ndërgjegjësimi të madh, atë ditë filloi një vërshim masiv nga popullsia e Tiranës dhe tërë rrethet e vendit. Një ndihmesë vendimtare dhanë sindikatat e pavarura. Entuziazmi i të pranishmëve arriti kulmin në mesditë kur në godinën e degës mekanike, përballë kinoteatrit, u shfaqën disa drejtues midis tyre edhe aktorja e mirënjohur Rajmonda Bulku e cila iu drejtua nënave e motrave që në ballë të popullit të marshonin drejt Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor për të kërkuar që emri i diktatorit të mos bëhej objekt kurbani për grevistët e urisë. Njerëzit të entuziazmuar u nisën përmes rrugës së Elbasanit. Konfrontimi i parë u bë me zjarrfikëset tek cepi verior i ambasadës amerikane ku me dhjetëra njerëz u spërkatën me një kimikat të kuq e më pas u krye një përpjekje e vogël në krah të RadioTiranës. Në turmë dallova dy flamuj pa yll që valëviteshin nga Artur Zadrima e Fatmir Merkoçi. Kur turma u afrua në cepin lindor të Kryeministrisë, ndërhynë dhunshëm forcat e rendit. U përdorën edhe qentë, u dëgjuan edhe të shtëna armësh nga gardistët. Protestuesit u tërhoqën prapa, kurse disa dhjetëra syresh, midis tyre edhe unë me disa shokë polikumsa, kaluam gardhin e INIMA-s dhe dolëm tek bulevardi Dëshmorët e Kombit.
Atje filluam të protestojmë me thirrjet Policët vëllezërit tanë, Për mëmëdhenë, eja mblidhuni këtu-këtu. Meqë ishte e pamundur të çahej gardhi i policëve pasi edhe numri i protestueve ishte relativisht i vogël, një pjesë u drejtua nga sheshi Skënderbej për të bashkuar popullin në protestë. I gjithë bulevardi Dëshmorët e Kombit ishte i boshatisur. Vetëm përballë hotel Dajtit pranë trotuarit të parkut Rinia, na filmoi një kameraman. (Disa vite më pas e kam parë veten në foton e një ekspozite. Në rreshtin e parë, në qendër, në krah të majtë të të njohurit tim të vjetër dhe shok bange në universitet, dega elektrike, Artur Zadrimës i cili mbante flamurin pa yll. E përmend këtë emër, pasi më vjen keq se shumë artikullshkrues të kësaj ngjarje, ndoshta nga padia nuk e përmendin këtë trim). Zbritëm në lulishte e më pas në shesh ku na sulmuan zjarrfikëset e forcat e rendit. A.Zadrima me flamur e dy-tre të tjerë hipi tek monumenti i Skënderbeut, Fatmir Mekoçi me flamur dukej tek banka, ndërsa unë me ndonja njëzet të tjerë u gjendëm tek shkallët e para të monumentit të diktatorit duke brohoritur Policët vëllezërit tanë!. Nuk më hiqen nga mendja ato momente tragji-komike të cilat mendoj se ia vlen të tregohen me hollësi.

_Pse tragji-komike?_

Nuk ishim më shumë se 20-30 veta, përballë rreth njëqind forcave policore. Rreth e rrotull trotuareve, tek Muzeu, Pallati i Kulturës, Xhamia e banka, me mijëra njerëz brohorisnin dhe hidhnin gurë mbi morrat e policisë që rrotulloheshin me tërsëllimë. Në sulmin e parë të policëve u plagos një bashkëprotestues që nuk e njihja. Ndërsa e ndihmova të vendosej në cep të trotuarit, në të djathtë të monumentit, u ktheva përsëri përballë forcave të policisë që ishin tërhequr, duke u bërë thirrje të bashkoheshin me ne. Më tërhoqi vëmendjen fakti që dy të rinj po i qëllonin pa shkak me copa gurësh e mermeri. Kur i këshillova që të mos qëllonin kot pa shkak, se policët ishin vëllezërit tanë që i kishin sjellë me zor, ata donin të më qëllonin edhe mua, por u ndalën nga disa të tjerë. Ata u distancuan e vazhdonin të qëllonin. (Mos ishin provokatorë?). Ndërkohë filloi sulmi i dytë e më pas edhe i treti që ishte më i fuqishëm dhe policët arritën të na zmbrapsnin deri prapa monumentit. Më i vendosuri ishte një polic që shtinte me pushkë me fishekë manovre. Ai plagosi Fatmir Mekoçin i cili kishte hipur në bazamentin e monumentit e guxoi të shpaloste flamurin pa yll. Policët e tjerë e masakruan. Rrahja e Fatmirit ishte aq barbare sa ai ra në gjendje kome. (Më vonë më tha se kishte shpëtuar në spital vetëm në saj të neurokirurgut të shquar Arjan Xhumari). Të gjithë, popull e policë, menduan se vdiq. Zemërimi i jashtëzakonshëm i turmës i ngurtësoi policët (ndoshta ata kishin urdhër që të mos vrisnin njeri) dhe përcaktoi paqen. Tashmë grupit tonë i ishin shtuar me qindra.

_Si u rrëzua monumenti i diktatorit?_

Pas ndonja çerek ore pashë dy persona që po sillnin një kavo të gjatë dhe u afruan pas monumentit. I çuditur u afrova. Ndërsa dikush po qëllonte me një copë mermer për të prishur lidhjen midis bazamentit prej betoni e fundit të këmbëve (?!) ( bazamenti nuk kishte vida siç kanë fantazuar disa) njëri tha që kavon ta lidhnin tek dora prapa shpine e monumentit për ta rrëzuar. Një djalë hipi mbi monument. Më pas dikush solli një litar më të gjatë, i lidhën një kapërton biçiklete e ia hodhën tek koka. Pas disa tërheqjesh, monumenti u lëkund e më pas ra (ishte ora rreth 13, 55) Vërtet fat i madh që nuk zuri përfund njeri. Momenti i rënies ishte madhështor. Tek u lëkund dhe ra, nga heshtja e beftë shpërtheu një klithmë fantastike nga ata dhjetëra mijëra frymë që qëndronin anembanë sheshit Skënderbej. U mahnita kur ndërkohë pashë edhe disa policë tek përqafoheshin e hidhnin kapelet përpjetë. Kjo ishte pasqyrë madhështore e ndjenjës popullore të amëshimit apolitik për liri e demokraci. Ndërsa turma gëlonte rreth kërmës, e i zhvaste copëra për kujtim, e pa shqetësuar as nga uturima e një helikopteri që u vërdallos për disa minuta, ndjeva të më thërriste një zë. Ishte ish-pedagogu im, Niko Qako, me motorin e tij Vespa. Ai ishte dhëndër i ministrit të Mbrojtjes Prokop Murra dhe dinte shumë gjëra. Keni shpëtuar për mrekulli, o Petro, -tha i gëzuar dhe me bujari ma plotësoi dëshirën që të më çonte me motor tek Qyteti Studenti.

_Pra ju jeni ai anonimi me Vespa që çuat lajmin e rrëzimit të bustit në Qytetin Studenti?_

Po, kam krenarinë të them se unë jam ai anonimi me Vespa që dhashë lajmin e rrëzimit të bustit tek studentët. I thërrita Metin Jarecit: Tini, Tini! E hodhëm qelbësirën, e hodhëm qelbësirën! Por pas ca kohe gëzimi u kthye në tmerr, kur pamë që nga përposhtë rrugës së Elbasanit po ngjiteshin disa tanke, por që për fat vazhduan rrugëtimin drejt Varrezave të Dëshmorëve. Më pas mësuam se ishte përhapur lajmi se gjoja do të sulmohej varri i diktatorit. Por gëzimi u bë edhe më i madh kur sollën me kamion kërmën e shpërfytyruar tek studentët. Hareja skishte të përshkruar. Koka e diktatorit u var në litar në katin e dytë të kinoteatrit. Atje u takova edhe me Artur Zadrimën me shokë, tek festonin hareshëm. Sia kisha ngenë të qëndroja por u nisa me një frymë për në shtëpi, të dëgjoja lajmet. Tek fillimi i ambasadës amerikane takova një shok i cili më tha që të hidhnim një sy andej nga Garda për të parë se çbëhej. Tek shatërvani i universitetit e më pas pranë Gardës pamë repartet ushtarake që shkonin drejt objekteve shtetërore. Pamja e tyre na drithëroi: shikime gjakësore, xheste prej të droguarish. Rrotull Bllokut ishin përqëndrua tanke. Ky ishte vizioni tragjik i të nesërmes që për fat nuk përgjaku tërë Tiranën, vetëm në saj të përkushtimit të disa heronjve me në krye Neritan Cekën. Në shtëpi lajmet që dëgjova me shokun na qetësuan disi. Televizioni e radio kishin ngjyrime festive ku fekste vetë Alfons Gurashi, por në darkë u shpërfytyrua gjithçka. Më pas filluan arrestimet.
_
Pra kush mendoni ju se e përgatiti rrëzimin e monumentit të Hoxhës?_

Natyrshëm dyshoja për mekanizmin e rrëzimit e më lindnin pyetjet: Si ishte i fiksuar bazamenti dhe deri në çmasë sigurohej monumenti shtatë metrosh që të mos rrëzohej nga ndonjë tërmet apo ky fakt dëshmon për punën sabotuese të armikut ndaj udhëheqësit? Në kushtet kur sapo kishte dalë një ligj i rreptë për ruajtjen e monumenteve, çmasa u morën për ruajtjen e tij në qendrën e Tiranës? Kush mbante përgjegjësi në rast se ai dëmtohej? Kush e mendoi dhe zbatoi aksionin për rrëzimin e tij? Si shpjegohet që gjatë disa orëve që u përleshën protestuesit me forcat e policisë (nuk kishte gjëkundi forca të ndërhyrjes së shpejtë) nuk u zbraz as edhe një plumb prej vërteti, ndërsa sapo u përhap lajmi se do të shkatërrohej varri i Enver Hoxhës në Varrezat e Dëshmorëve, për atje u nisën disa tanke të Gardës të gatshëm për kasaphanë që do ta bënin me siguri dhe të nesërmen po të sulmohej Blloku? Kaq e parëndësishme ishte ruajtja e monumentit për diktaturën, apo drejtuesve të saj iu fanit fundi tragjik i Çausheskut? Çfarë çështje më madhore se ideali dhe përjetësimi i madhështisë do t'i bashkonte të shoqen dhe ndihmësin më të afërt të diktatorit?
Rrëzimi i monumentit është pasqyruar gjerësisht nga masmedia këtë dekadë, është folur gjerë e gjatë për të mirat e të këqiat e këtij akti. Shumë njerëz e bile forca politike janë përpjekur të përvetësojnë meritat. Por me këtë rast edhe unë vetë do të doja të dija, për hir të së vërtetës e si dëshmitar okular i ngjarjes, pa u nisur nga asnjë motiv politik, thjesht të zbuloj rrezen e së vërtetës: Kush e hodhi monumentin?
Duke u bazuar edhe në faktet që kam mësuar më vonë, mbi debatet në Byronë Politike, shprehem se këtë ngjarje e ka parapërgatitur Ramiz Alia me përkrahësit e tij, por ndihmoi edhe rastësia: Plagosja për vdekje e Fatmir Makoçit dhe reagimi popullor i drithëroi strukturat e rendit që nuk qëlluan me plumba prej vërteti. Për këtë personalisht u jam mirënjohës se me një plumb për hir të idealit mund të kisha shkuar edhe unë për dhjamë qeni. 
_
(Petro S. Luarasi: Si e rrëzuam monumentin e diktatorit 
 Interv.B. Budina, Shekulli. - Nr. 70, 14 mars, 2005, f. 16  17)_

----------


## petrol

*Petro Luarasi
 Histori apo thashetheme mbi lëvizjen kombëtare në SHBA*

(Mbi shoqërinë Malli i Mëmëdheut  guri themeltar i Vatrës)

_Kur nuk e keni për zanat, përse predikoni  si prift  në fshat_

Nxitjen për të trajtuar temën e mora nga artikulli i  gazetarit P. P. 100 Vjetori i Shoqatës Vatra: pararendësja e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë  Kishes Autoqefale Shqiptare dhe tolerancës fetare,  i cili ne rolin e një historiani skrupuloz ndaj së vërtetës thekson: Shoqata panshqiptare në SHBA- `Vatra` e krijuar midis 31 Marsit 1912 deri më 13  qershor 1912 (kohë kur u dha licenca nga shteti  Massacuset, megjithse shumë autorë  pajtohen se Vatra u themelua më 12 prill 1912),  të krijuar nga përfaqësuesit e disa shoqërive shqiptare të SHBA si shoqëria `Malli për Mëmëdheun` e krijuar që më 1905 në Jamestown New York (nga shoqëria Xexo), nga Kombi u botua ne 1906 me botues prof. Sotir Peci, nga shoqëria e botuesve të gazetës Dielli  të krijuar që më  vitin 1909, nga shoqëria Besa-Besë në janar 1907 në Boston        ( por në atë kohë dhe Revista Albania ne Londer me botues Faik Konicen),
si dhe atdhetarë të tjerë që u bashkuan më vonë pas këtyre datave  bë një nga shoqatat që i dha drejtim lëvizjes për pavarësi të Shqipërisë nga Turqia.
Duke patur parasysh emrin e tij të kudogjindshëm në media, në fillim  nuk u besova syve, pastaj u skandalizova me këtë paragraf ku dallohet qartë se ka një mish-mash fjalish që nuk i përgjigjen as së vërtetës historike, as logjikës elementare të një huazim lënde ( çne  Vatra me shoqerite fantazem Xexo, të Kombit e shoqerine botuese te Diellit?!).
Por po ndalem në fragmentin  Shoqata panshqiptare në SHBA- `Vatra` e krijuar nga përfaqësuesit e disa shoqërive shqiptare të SHBA si shoqëria `Malli për Mëmëdheun` e krijuar që më 1905 në Jamestown New York (nga shoqëria Xexo)
Në fakt ky fragment eshte shkëputur me gabime  nga libri i Refat Xh. Gurrazezit: Historia e federatës Vatra i cili mund të tolerohet kur kemi parasysh se e shkroi me shpejtësi si një  lëndë gazetareske, në moshë të thyer, e në kushte të vështira ekonomike e politike. I ndjeri Refat Xh.Gurazezi dihet se  kishte ardhur në SHBA më 1916, ndaj nuk ka qenë aq i besueshëm sepse  jo vetem nuk kishte qene bashkekohes por as nuk e dinte se ku ( në Bufalo apo Jamestaun) e nga kush (Petro N.Luarasi, Mina Grameno, Kole Rikashi, Pandi L-Kallajxhi, Thimi N.Bocka, Pandi M.Furxhi, Dhimitèr Z. Negovani, Vani O.Karameta, Thanas Halla, Vani Vangjeli, Mihallaq Bimbli, Llambi Bimbli, Thanas V.Mborja) qe themeluar shoqeria Mall i Memedheut më 1905 , por edhe as  qe interesuar per te zbuluar rekorde (kanunoren e shoqërisë nga P.N.Luarasi apo deshmi nga Fan Noli, Kostandin Demo, Mina Grameno etj). 
Por është e patolerueshme, madje përbën skandal, që pasaktësitë e tij të botohen nën siglën e shoqërisë Vatra dhe madje të citohen nga  pasues e kopjues  të tij si prova të padiskutueshme për sajimin e historisë së lëvizjes kombëtare në SHBA nga akademikët e sotëm apo dhjetra kalemxhinj të rradhës, madje  të vuloset  edhe në ndonjë  film.

Natyrshëm lind pyetja  perse keta  shkrues te etur nuk shkojne te pijne (kopjojne) tek burimi (p.sh tek bashkekohesi  deshmitar okular Kostandin Demo, autor i librit fondamental  Shqiptaret e Amerikes) por llokociten tek moçalishtet e thashethemnajave dhe rikujtojnë  se çfare kane degjuar. Pse kaq poshte ka rene historia 108- vjeçare e levizjes kombetare ne SHBA sa ta vulosin kopjacet, karagjozët e spekulantët?!
Duke e marrë seriozisht këtë situatë ku nëpërkëmbet e vërteta  dhe himnizohen gënjeshtra iu drejtova njërit prej të zotëve të punës së Vatrës  duke i dërguar edhe një material studimor të bazuar në dokumenta: Kam lexuar artikuj,  studime e libra mbi historikun e lëvizjes kombëtare në SHBA dhe me keqardhje e indinjatë kam parë që rëndom anashkalohen veprimtaria e sakrificat  madhore të Petro Nini Luarasit, si i pari emigrant politik në SHBA, themelues i shoqërive të para atdhetare Pellazgu  e Malli i Mëmëdheut, ndihmesa e tij  për Fan Nolin që të vinte në SHBA, që të bëhej prift e të niste kishën ortodokse shqipe të pavarur, aktiviteti si propagandues i atdhetarizmit dhe librit shqip etj. Ndaj shkrimi që kam dërguar për publikim  ka karakter sensibizilues, polemizues e  informues dhe  bazohet kryesisht në përmbledhje referencash, korespondenca dhe dokumenta mbi aktivitetin e Petro Nini
Luarasit në ShBA. Shkrimi synon që të njihet e  mos harrohet  të përmendet në konferencë 
Kopetenti mu përgjigj me dashamiresi:  I kam marre materialet qe me niset per martirin e Kombit Petro Nini Luarasin. Keni te drejte qe revoltoheniShpesh ne perserisim veten ose te tjeret si papagaj dhe ngulim e shkulim te njejtat slogane per te njejtet njerëz, dhe mëkatojme kur mbulojme me pluhur harrese martirët e  vërtete
Duke pritur rezultatin shkencor në Konferencën e 100 vjetorit të Vatrës si përgjigje për  specialistët e kudondodhur mejhanexhinj-bejtexhinj, me modestinë e një amatori  po u përgjigjem : Kur nuk e keni për zanat/ përse predikoni  si prift  në fshat?/ Historia nuk është  mish për zgarë/ që ta piqni si ju vjen për mbarë/ O lexues dhe akademikë  të shquar/ po u paraqes  një letër drejtuar /  prej Fan S. Nolit  Petro Ninit  djalë/  për këtë  dëshmi u qofsha falë.

Foto: 1. Shoqeria "Malli i Memedheut", 1905, ne mes Petro Nini Luarasi

Foto: 2. Kartoline e Fan Nolit derguar  Skender Petro Luarasit

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## petrol

Foto 3 Leter e Fan Nolit derguar Skender Luarasit mbi Petro Nini Luarasin
(Vijon)

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## petrol

Foto 4 Vijon:  Leter e Fan Nolit derguar Skender Luarasit mbi Petro Nini Luarasin

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## petrol

Petro Luarasi

_
Shqiptarët duhet të jenë krenarë dhe të kontribuojnë me përgjegjshëri për ndriçimin e   historisë së  tyre prej gjenezës pellazgjike, vijimësisë iliro-arbërore deri tani. Ndaj të   kontribuojmë  sa të mundemi me dëshmi e dokumenta që përkujtojnë  100- vjetorin e themelimit të Organizatës Panshqiptare Vatra dhe Shpallen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë._

 Disa veprimtarë të organizatës 'Vatra"

*Dhimitri Petro Nini-Luarasi*

    Dhimitri Petro Nini-Luarasi  që në fëmijëri u edukua  me dashuri dhe përkushtim  për lirinë dhe përparimin e  Shqipërisë. Kur i ati, Petro Nini Luarasi, u kthye nga ShBA, më 1908,  për të bindur familjet shqiptare që të çonin pa frikë fëmijët e tyre në shkollat shqipe, i mori me vete të dy djemtë, Dhimitrin e Skënderin,   në shkollat e drejtuara prej tij në Korçë e Negovan. Nga takimet në shtëpi, në veprimtari të ndryshme apo kur  aktivizohej si korier, Dhimitri njohu vëllezërit  Bajo e  Çerçiz Topulli, Spiro Ballkamenin, Themistokli Gërmenjin e Sali Butkën, anëtarët e familjes  Qiriazi  apo çiftin Kenedi: misionarët e parë  protestantë amerikanë që dhanë një ndihmë të madhe për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Kur agjentët e klerit shovinist grek  ia helmuan të atin dhe më pas andartët  ia dogjën shtëpinë, Dhimitri Nini-Luarasi, pasi e sistemoi familjen,  emigroi në SHBA bashkë me dajallarët  Guri e Andon Sevo. Ata u vendosën  në Taunton Mass. ku më  2 qershor 1912  u krijua dega nr.15  e organizatës patriotike Vatra, e cila përbëhej kryesisht nga luarasllinj dhe gati gjysma qenë farefis. Kryetar u zgjodh  Guri Sevo i cili drejtoi degën deri në vitin 1923 kur u kthye përgjithnjë në atdhe. 
 Në   kujtime përshkruan  një takim  madhështor në Boston, të organizuar nga Vatra në janar 1917,  ku Guri Sevo dhe ai morën pjesë  si perfaqesuesit e deges nr.15. Me sa mbaj mend, mbledhjen e çeli Hamit Lumi dhe folën me rradhë Fan S. Noli, George Fred Wiliams (ish-ambasador amerikan në Athinë),  Kristo Dako e Bahri Omari.
  Studionte në  The Bristol Country Agricultural School, Sagregonset, Mass. kur ndihmoi në  krijimin e Lidhjes së Studentëve Shqiptarë dhe botimin e organit të saj Studenti me drejtues Qani Panaritin dhe Skënder P. Nini-Luarasin.  
 Në vjeshtë të vitin 1919  u nis vullnetar  për në Shqipëri ku gjatë një përleshje me pushtuesit italianë në Vlorë u plagos rëndë në kokë duke humbur përgjithnjë dëgjimin nga njëri vesh.
Pas shërimit  bashkëpunoi  ngushtë me Sali Butkën,  i cili  më 1920 e caktoi  të dorëzonte  memorandumin në komandën italiane ku kërkohej, në emër të popullit të Kolonjës, Leskovikut e Përmetit,  largimi i menjëhershëm i forcave pushtuese.
Nën qeverinë e dalë nga  Kongresi i Lushnjës, Dhimitri punoi krahinor i 13 fshatrave të Dangëllisë duke ndihmuar  Fan Nolit sidomos  për zhvillimin e   fushatave elektorale  në Kolonjë,  të cilën e konsideronte si trevë të origjinës familjare,  shumë të  rëndësishme për prestigjin e tij.
Dhimitri P. Nini qe delegat i Kolonjës, së bashku me Sofron S.Borovën, në kongresin  e Kishës Orhodhokse Kombëtare të Shqipërisë, që  i zhvilloi punimet në   Berat nga  4-17 shtator 1922,  ku  dhe  nënshkroi statutin themeltar.
 Në dhjetor 1924, me Sali Butkën,  grumbulluan rreth 700 forca që të  mbronin  rrugën e  Leskovikut nga pritej të vinin forcat zogiste të Myfit Libohovës. Më pas emigroi në SHBA ku bashkëpunoi me grupimet  demokratike antifashiste në përballje me kolaboracionistët, kundërshtarë të  Fan Nolit dhe luftës çlirimtare.
Dhimitri Nini-Luarasi u muar me çështjen shqiptare, fetare, kombëtare dhe shoqërore dhe ish gjithënjë aktiv. Ay shërbeu në Organizatën Shqipëria e Lirë për vjete me rradhë me pozitën arkëtar dhe anëtar i Komitetit (Nekrologji, Liria, 1985).
 Rrethanat kritike e detyruan Dhimitri Nini-Luarasin të  kontribuojë në  krijimin e organizatës Shqipëria e Lirë dhe organit të saj Liria ku mbrojti platformën atdhetare, demokratike, çlirimtare dhe qe krenar që pjesëtarë të familjes  dhe të afërm të tij merrnin pjesë në luftën antifashiste ku disa ranë edhe dëshmorë.    Ai   ka merita në mbrojtjen dhe  konsolidimin e kishës ortodokse autoqefale shqiptare  me në krye Fan S.Nolin si dhe në vendosjen e ekuilibrave mes grupeve me pikëpamje të ndryshme tek shoqëritë atdhetare "Vatra" e "Shqiperia e Lire". Në gusht 1946, kur   i njohuri i tij Behar Shtylla erdhi  si përfaqësues i delegacionit qeveritar shqiptar në Sh.B.A., Dhimitri i kërkoi  që të kontribuojë për unitetin e të dy organizatave: Atdhetari Dhimitri Luarasi, duke përshëndetur me telegram vajtjen tonë atje, na shkruan: Lutem për hirin e çështjes, jini të vetmit që kam pritur që të mund të kurorëzoni bashkimin e të dy organizatave tona këtu, në një...Më 21 dhjetor 1949, në gazetën Dielli, Fan Noli botoi deklaratën ,e cila u prit mirë dhe u mbështet me deklarata analoge nga Dr.Xhon Nase : kryetar i Shqipërisë së Lirë e  nga Dhimitri Luarasi: kryetar i Vatrës më  1948 (Behar Shtylla, Fan Noli siç e kam njohur).
Mbi të gjitha, Dhimitri Nini-Luarasi  qe njeri  bujar. Ndonëse nuk kishte të ardhura të mëdha ai iu gjend kurdoherë familjes dhe njerëzve hallexhinj, ndihmonte kishën ortodokse autoqefale të Fan Nolit, organizata atdhetare apo veprimtari socialkulturore të ndryshme.Emri i tij dhe i bashkëshortes Thomaidha Caci-Luarasi haset shpesh  në lista ndihmëtarësh, si  individ  apo drejtues i organizatave Vatra e  Shqipëria e Lirë.
 Përmendim ndihmat që u çoi vullnetarëve antifashistë shqiptarë  të internuar në Sant Cyprien-Francë, Ventotene- Itali e  popullit shqiptar gjatë luftës e pas fitores mbi fashizmin. Në vitin 1960, kur i vëllai Skënder Luarasi  çeli  për të parën herë degën  e anglishtes në Universitetin e Tiranës, ai në bashkëpunim me Fan Nolin, Geri Riskën e Peter R. Priftin dërguan një fond të rëndësishëm me fjalorë e literaturë anglo-amerikane që iu shpërndanë falas studentëve apo u dorëzuan në bibliotekë.  Një kontribut, i cili tundoi qarqet qeveritare në vitin 1979, qe ndihma financiare personale që të ndërtohej një banese në Baçallëk të Shkodrës  për   familjet e pastreha  nga tërmeti  rrënimtar.  Qeveria shqiptare i pranoi paratë (një përjashtim për të respektuar të birin e martirit Petro Nini Luarasit) por nuk e deklaroi askund.
  Dhimitri Nini-Luarasi, jetoi e punoi  në SHBA mbi 50 vjet me  kujtime mbresëlënëse  për miqtë e bashkëpunëtorët  Kostandin Demo e Josif Pani,  Sevasti e Parashqevi Qiriazi, Goni Katundi, Qerim Panariti, Dhimitër Trebicka, Gari Riska, Pandi Demetri, Peter Kolonja, Peter R. Prifti, etj. Ai me të shoqen  e vizitoi  Shqipërinë  në vitet 1959 e 1971 dhe në vitin 1974 vendosën të kthehen përfundimisht në atdheun e shtrenjtë ku u prehen eshtrat.
(Vijon) 

    Foto
1.  Dhimitri Petro Nini-Luarasi,  me uniformën e vullnetarit, 1919 
2. Dhimitri Petro Nini-Luarasi ( në mes, pas vajzës)  me Fan Nolin , djathtas  
3.  Dhimitri Petro Nini-Luarasi, e ëma Angjelina, vëllai Skënderi, mbesa Lauresha

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## petrol

*Petro Luarasi*

*Guri Kristo Sevo*

Guri Kristo Sevo (1874-1951) u lind në fshatin  Luaras të rrethit Kolonjë në një familje me bindje atdhetare. Në vitin 1986 ai ndoqi për disa muaj  mësime shkrim e këndim  shqip  nga mësuesit martir Koto Hoxhi në  Qestorat dhe më pas  nga Petro Nini Luarasi në mësonjëtoren shqipe të Korçës ( 1987-90). Për një vit punoi edhe si mësues i gjuhës shqipe.
Në vitin 1904 ai niset për  në ShBA së bashku me kunatin e tij, Petro N. Luarasi dhe të tjerë miq e farefis duke ndjekur itinerarin Manastir-Selanik-Hamburg-Nju Jork  ku  u ndanë me grupe në drejtime të ndryshme.  Guri Sevo shkoi të banojë  në Taunton Mass. ku e prisnin disa miq e farefis dhe më pas  hapi një dyqan frutash i cili u shërbente atdhetarëve edhe si vend takimesh.
Ai u bë anëtar  i shoqërisë Mall i Mëmëdheut (1905) dhe më pas, me krijimin  organizatës Vatra,  u përfshi në  degën nr.15, të cilën e drejtoi për disa vjet. Përmendet si kontribues në listat e ndihmëtarëve ( Kalendari Vatra, 1918, f.53) së bashku me të vëllanë Andonin, djalin e xhaxhait  të tij, Jorgji, dhe farefis e miq të tjerë, të cilët i kishin  qëndruar   krah për krah  Petro N. Luarasit në veprimtarinë e gjithanshme të tij.
Në kujtime përmendet  ish-tipografi i shoqërisë Mbrothësia, Jorgji (George Luarasi)  i cili qe ndër delegatët e përhershëm e më të dalluar në kuvendet e Vatrës që zhvilloheshin në Boston. Ndër veteranët dhe në shtyp përmendet fjala e tij  mbresëlënëse në Kuvendin e Vatrës (1912) kundèr veprimtarisè sè elementève turkoshakè dhe grekofonè.
Ndërsa Andon Sevo qe ai që   së bashku me Petro Nini Luarasin, iu përgjigjën thirrjes së BajoTopullit dhe shkuan komitë në Shqipëri, ku gjatë luftimeve u plagos në Llakovë të Vodicës. Pas Hyrjetit, u rikthye në SHBA ku u aktivizua  në degën nr.15 të Vatrës  në Taunton Mass ku shumica e anëtarëve qenë nga fshati Luaras dhe kishin lidhje gjaku me njëri-tjetrin. Andon Sevos i ndodhën shumë fatkeqësi në jetë: bejlerët i vranë dy xhaxhallarë ndërsa pushtuesit fashistë i vranë vajzën e vetme, Marjetën, në Demostratën e Bukës (shtator 1943). Ai u  kthye në Atdhe  në vitin 1951.
Guri Kristo Sevo, e shoqëroi Petro Nini Luarasin në shumë udhëtime e aktivitete, brenda e jashtë Shqipërisë dhe njihet edhe si biografi i tij i parë me veprën Mësonjësi im i shqipes(1936) që u vlerësua shumë nga shtypi i kohës.  


Foto 1.  Në foto nga e majta në të djathtë: 
Rrjeshti i parë Anastas Sevo, Jorgji Sevo, Guri Sevo
Rrjeshti i dytè: Llukan Luarasi,  Andon Sevo

Foto 2.  Dega Nr.15 e "Vatrës", Taunton Mass.
 Në foto nga e majta në të djathtë:
Reshti i parë të ulur: Guri Kristo Sevo-Luarasi, Lipe Nini-Luarasi, Jorgji Dhimitri-Luarasi, Llukan Luarasi dhe Hari Sotir-Luarasi
Reshti i dytë ulur: Llazi Sotir-Rehova, Loni Nini-Luarasi, Hari Sotiri-Luarasi, Tasho Gramo-Luarasi dhe Ilo Vithkuqi
Reshti i tretë në këmbë: Miti Sk[ndi-Lëngëza, Andon Kristo Sevo- Luarasi, Dhimitri Petro Nini Luarasi, Javer Rehova dhe Jani (?)

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## petrol

*Petro Luarasi*

*80 vjetori i lindjes se kengetares amerikane Patsy Cline*

 Poeti i famshëm  Khalil Gibran  ka thënë:  Muzika është gjuha e shpirtit . Ajo zbulon sekretet e jetës, sjell paqe dhe harmoni. 
Njerëzimi përgjithësisht nxiton e sheh përpara dhe harron  visaret që lë pas. Kështu i ndodh edhe me muzikën e cila, sidomos në vendin tonë, po humbet e po thjeshtëzohet  me teknologjinë DJ.
Por kur njeriu  kërkon të ndjeje  me gjithë zemrën, shpirtin dhe dashurinë e tij , i duhet  shumë  më tepër se vetëm një DJ me muzike tallava, i duhet këngëtari, muzika  e zëri i mirëfilltë. Një muzikë brilante na ka dhënë Patsy Cline (shqiptohet Peci Kllain) të cilës kete vit njerezit e qyteteruar  i kujtojë  80-vjetorin e lindjes.     

Virginia Patterson Hensley, e njohur në botën e muzikës me emrin     Patzy Cline
(8 shtator 1932- 5 mars 1963) u lind në Winchester, Virginia,  të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Në karierën e saj të shkurtër  ajo u shqua  për tonin e pasur të zërit dhe  ekspresivitetin emocional  duke u vlerësuar  si një nga më të sukseshmet   këngëtare amerikane të muzikës pop e kantri  të shekullit 20-të që  udhëhoqi e frymëzoi  lëvizjen feministe në muzikë e pasuar nga   Loretta Lynn, Dottie West, Jan Howard,  Brenda Lee , Barbara Mandrell.
Disa nga hitet e saj më të njohura janë  "Walking After Midnight" e kompozitorit Donn Hecht, "I Fall to Pieces" e Harlan Howard, "She's Got You" e Hank Cochran, "Sweet Dreams e Don Gibson por mbi të gjitha me këngën e famshme "Crazy" të Willie Nelson. Petsy Cline qe këngëtarja e parë e muzikës kantri që dha shfaqje në  Carnegie Hall të  New York dhe në Mint Casino të  Las Vegasit , qe  këngëtarja më e paguar  e kohës me shuma mbi  $1000 për shfaqje  ndërkohë që pagesa mesatare  për këngëtaret e tjera qe 200 dollarë për shfaqje.  Por moto e saj qe Nuk dua të bëhem e pasur, vetëm të jetoj mirë
Patzy Cline u nda nga jeta në 5 mars 1963 në një aksident  ajror , së bashku me menaxherin e saj Randy Hughes dhe këngëtarët   Hawkshaw Hawkins dhe Cowboy Copas. Për jetën 30-vjeçare e arritjet e saj janë shkruar artikuj e  libra, janë shfaqur  dokumentarë e filma, dhe  ka fituar shumë çmime duke e rradhitur si  një ikonë e muzikës krahas legjendave Johnny Cash dhe Elvis Presley.
Janë shitur miliona  rekorde nga albumet esaj: 1957: Patsy Cline, 1961: Patsy Cline Showcase, 1962: Sentimentally Your, 1964: A Portrait of Patsy Cline, 1964: That's How a Heartache Begins, 1980: Always, 
Në vitin 1973, dhjetë vjet pas ndarjes nga jeta,   ajo qe e para femër e përfshirë në Country Music Hall of Fame  dhe rradhitet e para në klasifikimin  CMT, ndër 40 femrat me te shquara ne muziken kantri
Kënga balladë "Crazy" me kompozitor Willie Nelson, ne zhanrin xhaz-pop  me  nuanca të muzikës kantri  , eshte   interpretuar  nga shumë këngetarë në disa versione. Por kënga "Crazy"  përgjithësisht identifikohet me interpretimin  e  Patsy Cline  që  u rendit e dyta në top listën e hiteve  të  SHBA  më  1962.
Kushdo qe desheron mund te degjoje zerin e saj brilant ne kengen Crazy me titra
 anglisht

 apo ne 
Variant tjeter  me titra pa figure 


Jeta  dhe suksesi i  këngëtares Patsy Cline është pasqyruar edhe në kinematografi në disa dokumentarë  dhe në dy filma
Filmi   Sweet Dreams (Endrra të ëmbla) i realizuar në vitin 1985, ku   Patsy Cline interpretohet nga Jessica Lange, qe teper i suksesshëm  edhe për aktoren  Lange e cila u nominua për  performancën e saj në Academy Award, rol  që vlerësohet  si  interpretimi më i mirë  në karierën e saj artistike.  
 Filmi Sweat dreams Pt 1 : Patsy Cline / Jessica Lange 
gjendet ne adresen  :

----------


## ana_gend

kush e pa ne Top Channel dokumentarin per Petro Ninin mbreme, mua me ka lene shume pershtypje dicka "thelbesore" dicka qe nuk e kisha degjuar me pare: po ta keni ndjekur me vemendje pjesen kur e kane mallkuar mitropolitet greke ndermjet te tjerave thuhej se ndalohej dhenia apo marrja prej ti e LIBRAVE MASONE!!!!????

----------


## monikal

> kush e pa ne Top Channel dokumentarin per Petro Ninin mbreme, mua me ka lene shume pershtypje dicka "thelbesore" dicka qe nuk e kisha degjuar me pare: po ta keni ndjekur me vemendje pjesen kur e kane mallkuar mitropolitet greke ndermjet te tjerave thuhej se ndalohej dhenia apo marrja prej ti e LIBRAVE MASONE!!!!????


Kjo "diçka  thelbesore" e mashtrimit te dhespoterve   ortodokse shoviniste greke ka mare pergjigjen e mesuesit martir te gjuhes shqipe, Petro Nini Luarasi, te cilin  pasi mallkimet e tyre nuk  i zune veçse opingat, e helmuan.
Fjalët e Fillaretit, dhespotit të Kosturit, më 20 shtator 1892, në mallkimin e tij për Petro Nini Luarasin.


"....I mallkuari dhe i shkishëruari Petro Luarasi , në bashkëpunim me propagandën *protestante e masone*, ka shkuar në fshatra të ndryshme të rrethit të Kolonjës, duke u premtuar* emërimin e mësuesve shqiptarë për mësimin e shqipes,* *një gjuhë e cila nuk ekziston.*..Ata përhapin Dhiatën e Re, emisarë dhe libra të tjerë që janë kundër fesë sonë të shenjtë dhe që nëna e jonë, Kisha e madhe e Krishtit, ka kohë që i ka shkishëruar dhe djegur në turrën e druve... Shpallim se kushdo që ndikohet nga i mallkuari Petro Luarasi dhe shokët e tij, ose* pranon mësues shqiptarë,* do të shkishërohet nga i madhi Zot, do të marrë mallkimin e etërve të kishës, do ta zerë lebra e Gehazit dhe trupi i tij do të mbetet i patretur dhe do të përdhoset pas vdekjes..." 
Këto ishin fjalët e Fillaret, dhespotit të Kosturit, më 20 shtator 1892, në mallkimin e tij për Petro Nini Luarasin.

Kësaj propagande shoviniste, Petro Nini Luarasi iu përgjegj në veprën "Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe e çpërfolja e shqiptarit", në të cilën pasqyroheshin dokumenta konkretë mbi abuzimet që bëheshin në emër të fesë.
"E vërteta bën fenë, dhe jo feja të vërtetën...Ta dashurojmë dhe ta përparojmë gjuhën dhe kombin tonë, si të vetmet tallanta që na besoi Perëndia për provë të vlerës sonë midis kombeve të tjerë......Kush është frikacak kundrejt së drejtës, bëhet tradhëtar i mëmëdheut dhe i vetes së tij" (P.N.Luarasi :e mira/e keqja: allkimi i shkronjave shqipe...).

Perkunder hipotezave nga padija apo nga "pabesija" vete Petro Nini Luarasi ka shpallur hapur qe mbeti ortodoks deri ne fund. Ja se si shkruan ai ne vepren "Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe", Manastir, 1911: Sa herë hasem me protestantë, flas me ta dhe bisëdonj, siç e meriton me njerëz të kungajkës dhe të bashkërisë dhe të qytetërimit, me ndryshim që ata janë protestantë, dhe unë orthodhoksë. 
Per me teper sqarime mund te lexoni ne vijim:
"I tërëshenjtë Mitropolit! *Guxoni të thoni me ndërgjegje të qëruar*, *për shpëtimin e shpirtit tuaj*, se me të vërtetë këto mësonjëtore u dorëzuan (u themeluan) me fitin dhe ndihmën e shoqërisë masone dhe protestante qu çpik prej teje? *Apo për të dëfryer shpirtin talli me njerëzit dhe me padijen e shqiptarëve të padjallëzuar*?! Nga ana jonë, *fjalët mason dhe masonik vetëm i kemi dëgjuar, po asnjë ide për masonët smundim dot të çfaqim;* po dhe çrëndësi dhe vlerë ka ajo fjalë Mason, dhe ndë ka Masonë në Shqipëri a shoqëri masonike, e lemë në gjykim të atyre që kanë dijë dhe njohë për masonët. Fjala Protestant e di që është fjalë evropjane, të cilën e përdorin në shumë gjuhë, dhe tregon prote-sto; dhe protestantë quhen ata që kanë bërë protesto në fenë e krishterë, dhe janë një farë dhogmë e fesë së krishtërimit. Protestantë njoh shumë, si njoh dhe katolik, muhamedanë, judhenj dhe të tjerë. *Sa herë hasem me protestantë, flas me ta dhe bisëdonj, siç e meriton me njerëz të kungajkës dhe të bashkërisë dhe të qytetërimit, me ndryshim që ata janë protestantë, dhe unë orthodhoksë...* 
Po ndë është se të përkthyerët e Shqiptarëvet në masonizmë dhe protestanizmë -* proselitizmë që u çpik tjetërpërtjetrazi dhe për qëllim të veçantë nga shenjti i Kosturit* - i kllet kaqë frikë shenjtit të përmendur, çdo të bënte vallë ky mitropolit, që ka veshë po sdëgjon, kur të mësonte se Grekërit e Elladhës fort orthodhokse tangra - mangra si kope me gra e fëmijë që prej tridhjetë vjetësh po emigrojnë të shtëpirohen në Amerikë, në kërthizën e protestantëvet, ku mallkimet dhe aforizmat e tërshënjtërësisë së tij dërrmohen në shkëmbinjtë e së vërtetës së kthielltë, me qënë që nuk ka asnjë blerës për të tilla tregëtyrë të rremë dhe foshnjarak të shortit fillaretik orthodhoks? Apo mos çatdhetarët grekër të përçkulur me gjithë fëmijë janë dërguar nAmerikë prej shënjtit të Kosturit me qëllim hakmarrjeje kundër të përkthyerit të protestantëvet në Shqipëri dhe të proselitizojnë protestantët e Amerikës në orthodhoksinë greke?!"
(Petro Nini Luarasi, Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe Kjo eshte shkeputur nga teksti:\Origjinali,Manastir 1911, f.21, e ribouar Mesonjeorja, 1999f. f.42 )

----------

bili99 (23-01-2014)

----------


## ana_gend

> Kjo "diçka  thelbesore" e mashtrimit te dhespoterve   ortodokse shoviniste greke ka mare pergjigjen e mesuesit martir te gjuhes shqipe, Petro Nini Luarasi, te cilin  pasi mallkimet e tyre nuk  i zune veçse opingat, e helmuan.
> Fjalët e Fillaretit, dhespotit të Kosturit, më 20 shtator 1892, në mallkimin e tij për Petro Nini Luarasin.
> 
> 
> "....I mallkuari dhe i shkishëruari Petro Luarasi , në bashkëpunim me propagandën *protestante e masone*, ka shkuar në fshatra të ndryshme të rrethit të Kolonjës, duke u premtuar* emërimin e mësuesve shqiptarë për mësimin e shqipes,* *një gjuhë e cila nuk ekziston.*..Ata përhapin Dhiatën e Re, emisarë dhe libra të tjerë që janë kundër fesë sonë të shenjtë dhe që nëna e jonë, Kisha e madhe e Krishtit, ka kohë që i ka shkishëruar dhe djegur në turrën e druve... Shpallim se kushdo që ndikohet nga i mallkuari Petro Luarasi dhe shokët e tij, ose* pranon mësues shqiptarë,* do të shkishërohet nga i madhi Zot, do të marrë mallkimin e etërve të kishës, do ta zerë lebra e Gehazit dhe trupi i tij do të mbetet i patretur dhe do të përdhoset pas vdekjes..." 
> Këto ishin fjalët e Fillaret, dhespotit të Kosturit, më 20 shtator 1892, në mallkimin e tij për Petro Nini Luarasin.
> 
> Kësaj propagande shoviniste, Petro Nini Luarasi iu përgjegj në veprën "Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe e çpërfolja e shqiptarit", në të cilën pasqyroheshin dokumenta konkretë mbi abuzimet që bëheshin në emër të fesë.
> "E vërteta bën fenë, dhe jo feja të vërtetën...Ta dashurojmë dhe ta përparojmë gjuhën dhe kombin tonë, si të vetmet tallanta që na besoi Perëndia për provë të vlerës sonë midis kombeve të tjerë......Kush është frikacak kundrejt së drejtës, bëhet tradhëtar i mëmëdheut dhe i vetes së tij" (P.N.Luarasiallkimi i shkronjave shqipe...).
> ...


ndoshta me ke keqkuptuar nuk e kisha aspak ne sensin negativ ate nenvizim, madje te them te drejten kuptova ate qe sna e kane thene kurre per RILINDASIT paskan qene te ILUMINUAR dhe per mua kane edhe me shume vleresim.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> kush e pa ne Top Channel dokumentarin per Petro Ninin mbreme, mua me ka lene shume pershtypje dicka "thelbesore" dicka qe nuk e kisha degjuar me pare: po ta keni ndjekur me vemendje pjesen kur e kane mallkuar mitropolitet greke ndermjet te tjerave thuhej se ndalohej dhenia apo marrja prej ti e LIBRAVE MASONE!!!!????


Na paska bere pershtypje te dyjave e njejta gje  :buzeqeshje: 
Me thene te drejten m'u be qejfi, qe u publikua ajo pjese, mgjs eshte folur shpesh qe Iluminizmi shqiptar ka ecur perkrah me Iluminizmin europian duke permendur ketu edhe ndikmin mason ne fshehtesi apo shoqerive te tjera me natyre ezoterike... po ashtu, eshte folur me perbuzje edhe ndaj asaj periudhe edhe nga vete disa 'shqipo' te modhjeruar qe, i quajne bashkekombasit e tyre analfabete, fshatare te pagdhendur, ne nje kohe qe aty ne dokumentar u theksua qe edhe pse shqiptaret e asaj periudhe ishin analfabete, kishin aftesi qe te mesonin menjehere cdo gje qe iu shpjegohej.

----------


## ana_gend

> Na paska bere pershtypje te dyjave e njejta gje 
> Me thene te drejten m'u be qejfi, qe u publikua ajo pjese, mgjs eshte folur shpesh qe Iluminizmi shqiptar ka ecur perkrah me Iluminizmin europian duke permendur ketu edhe ndikmin mason ne fshehtesi apo shoqerive te tjera me natyre ezoterike... po ashtu, eshte folur me perbuzje edhe ndaj asaj periudhe edhe nga vete disa 'shqipo' te modhjeruar qe, i quajne bashkekombasit e tyre analfabete, fshatare te pagdhendur, ne nje kohe qe aty ne dokumentar u theksua qe edhe pse shqiptaret e asaj periudhe ishin analfabete, kishin aftesi qe te mesonin menjehere cdo gje qe iu shpjegohej.


Fleur une po kerkoj libra masone dhe sa me te vjeter te jete e mundur ti ke ndonje??? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Na paska bere pershtypje te dyjave e njejta gje 
> Me thene te drejten m'u be qejfi, qe u publikua ajo pjese, mgjs eshte folur shpesh qe Iluminizmi shqiptar ka ecur perkrah me Iluminizmin europian duke permendur ketu edhe ndikmin mason ne fshehtesi apo shoqerive te tjera me natyre ezoterike... po ashtu, eshte folur me perbuzje edhe ndaj asaj periudhe edhe nga vete disa 'shqipo' te modhjeruar qe, i quajne bashkekombasit e tyre analfabete, fshatare te pagdhendur, ne nje kohe qe aty ne dokumentar u theksua qe edhe pse shqiptaret e asaj periudhe ishin analfabete, kishin aftesi qe te mesonin menjehere cdo gje qe iu shpjegohej.


vdes ti per pak masoneri :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> vdes ti per pak masoneri


Ç'a ke ti, je xheloz? :P

----------


## drague

> Ç'a ke ti, je xheloz? :P


nuk dime cfare te besojm,se historia eshte shkruar me kembet e krrabes

Albo na i nxorri te gjithe tradhetar te qishes

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> nuk dime cfare te besojm,se historia eshte shkruar me kembet e krrabes
> 
> Albo na i nxorri te gjithe tradhetar te qishes


Epo siç ka thënë edhe Shakespeare (apo F.Bacon se, s'po e marrim vesh akoma këtë dilemën se kush ishte në të vërtetë Shekspiri): "Koha zbulon atë që fshehin rrudhat e dredhisë"... Kështu që, t'ia lëmë kohës dhe, kur të na dalë në dritë ndonjë dokument që qëndronte 'i fshehur', të mbajmë një qëndrim mendjehapur dhe të jemi të lirë se ç'a të besojmë apo jo...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ç'a ke ti, je xheloz? :P


me xheloz se ky ska njeri ne forum

 :ngerdheshje:

----------

